
Programmable Synthetic Materials - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-programmable-synthetic-materials.html
======
bookofjoe
>Sequencing of metals in multivariate metal-organic frameworks

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/674](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/674)

